# Bert's Custom Tackle- Trees



## dtpdvm (Aug 17, 2010)

Two Bert's trees, silver powder coat, swivel and lock in 4 positions. $400 for the pair. Available to meet in Central Ohio and western/central lake erie. 

Text David @ 419-250-1267, email [email protected] or respond to this post with direct message.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## dtpdvm (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump for trolling season

Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

